# Downcut Bit



## drosskennedy (Dec 7, 2009)

Iam looking at using some Inlay Banding. I see that Rockler has some In 9/32, 11/32, 13/32 width. I can find a Downcut Bit in those width. Does anyone make these width ? Thanks for your feed back. Ross


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The link below may do the trick for you..

Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--Solid Carbide Spiral, Compression Router Bit

=======



drosskennedy said:


> Iam looking at using some Inlay Banding. I see that Rockler has some In 9/32, 11/32, 13/32 width. I can find a Downcut Bit in those width. Does anyone make these width ? Thanks for your feed back. Ross


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

The Whiteside site only lists the 9/32 size among those Ross is looking for, but what else I saw raises a new question. Where would one find a collet adapter to accept the 5/8 and 3/4 in shanks?

I have just looked at Amana, Freud and MLCS web sites and cannot find 11/32 or 13/32 in bits. Now the question becomes what else would work? 11/32 is 0.3 mm short of 9 mm, and 13/32 is 0.4 mm larger than 1 cm. Would metric sized plunge bits work?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Have I shut down still another thread? How is it I have such (an unwanted) skill?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mftha said:


> Have I shut down still another thread? How is it I have such (an unwanted) skill?


Hi Tom - Not so sure it is an unwanted skill, you have already covered all the bases I can think of. I don't think you will find an adapter for 5/8 or 3/4 shank for a 1/2" collett.. Safety thing. The larger shank bits are made for industrial strength CNCs. :yes4:
Not sure what your application is. If you are using the banding for actual inlays you may have discovered a use for the mysterious 51/64 bushing. When I was trying to figure out just what to use the thing for, I found the offsets with the majority of my bits were in n/32". 
Dunno if this helps any or just further confuses things.:wacko:
Good Luck


----------

